# I will draw your betta



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I will draw your betta, here is an example of a current commission I need to finish foloring It in.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

here I finished the previous betta...


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

You can draw Poseidon if you want.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

BettaObsessed said:


> You can draw Poseidon if you want.



OOOOooohhhhh..... he's gorgeous.....


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you he is my pretty boy. Lately he has been fin biting though so this is an older picture.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OOhhh! Could you draw Dangerous please? When I turn 18 I want to get a tattoo of him.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I am almost done your fish


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Can you do a picture of Bubbles? She sadly passed away  I really miss her and I think it would be good to have a pretty drawing of her. I couldn't find any good drawable pictures so can I show a couple that I have so you can get a general idea of her? 
Ps: I love your YouTube channel btw


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> I am almost done your fish


YAY!! I can't wait!! Thanks so much!


----------



## kaleigh (Feb 28, 2015)

If you have a little time on your hands, it would be so cool if you could draw Moses! You have talent. I've always wished I could draw.


----------



## linoon4 (Jun 18, 2015)

Made a drawing of Bettaobsessed poseidon. He is a really pretty fish!


----------

